# Saw one



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

It was about half grown and standing in the middle of Hwy 15 east of Northwood. Looked terrible and seamed extremely dumb, lost or strange.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Could have had mange if it looked that bad


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I forgot to say it was a coyote not a fox. Dumb question but do coyotes get mange like fox??? Also if they have mange does it effect the way they act???


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

yes,they get mange, but i dont know if it affects behavior. I have seen them some weird stuff,we were on a praire road and seen one running in the field so we stopped and got out and it stopped and say there and looked at us,until i sent a 270 his way.  My uncle was hunting last year and seen one standing by a shelter belt he stopped and shot,when he got up to it he realized it was in a trap,talk about bad luck.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

It has been proven that coyotes are affected mentally in the late stages of mange and get to be what some would call delireous (sp) I have seen coyotes with bad mange do some real strange things as far as coyotes behavior is concerned.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

ya i saw one a few day ago (a coyote) i was driving in the car and about 10 yards up the road it ran across.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Just imagine if you had mange:

Having sores all over and running around basically naked in the elements...getting hot in the summer or freezing in sub zero temps. I am sure that you would start acting a little wierd too. I would agree that coyotes must be affected mentally when they have bad mange.

P.S. I bet the other coyotes make fun of their tails too!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

They get to a point where they are down to the basics of life and give up caring about anything else then keeping warm or eating which ever is more important at the time.


----------

